# Russian Martial Arts video



## zubr (May 21, 2008)

gorits fighting





http://video.mail.ru/mail/lvovgv1/44/22.html
http://video.mail.ru/mail/lvovgv1/-2008.




 Bare fists, no protective equipment.
http://video.mail.ru/bk/expert-dexter/36/37.html
http://www.goritsfighting.ru/gal_5.htm

spesnaz






buza
http://school.buza.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=49&Itemid=56

ROSS
http://www.anross.ru/index.php?l0=video#_003


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (May 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your links..

Its very interesting see the new ROSS Website:

http://www.anross.ru/index.php?l0=video

Keep the good work!

Gerardo


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Very nice thank you for sharing the links.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for that round of good video links.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

Definitely!


----------

